# Best Yeast for Zin ???



## K&GB (Jun 4, 2008)

Has anyone tried anything other than EC-1118 for Zin?


I've been researching yeast strains, looking for the best yeast for Zinfandel. I plan to purchase a Zin kit towards the end of summer. Just wondering if anyone has used Assmanschausen yeast before for Zinfandel. Ilooked up "Yeast Strains" under the"Resources" section of George's website, which linked me to Jack Keller's website. Assmanschausen is the first Red Star brand listed under "Strains of Wine Yeast". "Intensifies color and adds spicy aroma... first meant for Pinot Noir and Zinfandel..." There's also a listing for Lalvin AMH, which is apparently the same yeast strain. Much more info listed for Lalvin. White Labs alsooffers the same strain, listed asWLP749. Incidentally, I've looked for Assmanschausen yeast online and only found the White Labs liquid version available.
The few wine kits I've made to date all included Lalvin EC-1118, which is apparently a very good yeast with wide applications.On the Lalvin website, they provide a chart that compares five different strains. On that Chart, EC-1118 gets three (out of four possible) stars for aged reds and two stars for young reds. But it's also listed as neutral for sensory effect. I was looking for something to enhance the overall sensory effect of the Zin. 


Other yeast strains complimentory to Zin appear to be Red Star Pasteur Red, Lalvin BRL97, and Lalvin ICV-D80.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 4, 2008)

Maybe the Lalvin D-47


----------



## nanook37 (Jun 5, 2008)

D-47 is pretty much a white wine yeast so would probably be a poor choice. ICV-D21, ICV-D80 are good choices (which are tough to find in homebrew sizes except at www.morewinemaking.com) - If you go to Scott Labs web site they have a handbook you can download that has great info.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 5, 2008)

Why not just use the yeast included with the kit? The manufacturer has spent a lot of time researching the best choice for their version of the Zin. You may not get the best results for the kit if you change the yeast. Now if you buy 100 pounds of Zinfandel grapes, you could experiment all you want with everything including yeasts.


----------



## K&GB (Jun 5, 2008)

I probably will use what comes with the kit. (Haven't decided on the kit yet either) But I wanted to see if anyone has tried variations and what their results were.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 5, 2008)

Nanook, you are right. For some reason when I think of Zinfandel I think of White Zin.


----------



## K&GB (Jun 5, 2008)

nanook37 said:


> D-47 is pretty much a white wine yeast so would probably be a poor choice. ICV-D21, ICV-D80 are good choices (which are tough to find in homebrew sizes except at www.morewinemaking.com) - If you go to Scott Labs web site they have a handbook you can download that has great info.




Nanook, Thanks for the tip. The Scott Labs handbook you mentioned makes for interesting reading. And the picture of the game at the beginning looks fun.


----------



## gc605 (Jun 16, 2008)

D-80 is a good red yeast--try calling places like Scott and Vinquiry and ask for samples.


----------



## K&GB (Jun 16, 2008)

gc605,


Thanks! I'm actually considering using a combination of D21, D80, and D254. Not sure how I'lldo that. I might divide the kit into two parts and ferment separately with the different yeast. Maybe D21 in both. Then put them back together after secondary.


Incidentally, I found all three at MoreWine.com, just as Nanook suggested. They're available in 8-gram packets.*Edited by: K&GB *


----------

